# Epson atrisan 1430 issues



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm having a terrible time with my epson printer. I am trying to print a very simple solid design but it keeps printing stripes instead of a solid shape. My ink levels are above 50% so I dont understand what is going on. Can anyone offer some insight? Here is a pic of the printed film.


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

what program are you using? What kind of image is it? JPEG?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

what printer settings , what rip is any, what ink, have you cleaned the head lately. make sure that you are turning off the printer when not in use , it wipes the ink off the head when it parks. 
Are you using all black ? which program ? 
There is a video on cobra inks site that will show you how to clean the bottom of the head.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The picture is poor but looks like banding. Run a nozzle check you will most likely find a clogged nozzle. As Jim recommends the cleaning of the bottom is a good idea. I do this often or if I ever get a clogg before doing the head cleanings.


----------

